# Physical precious metals



## shenudaburns (13 May 2012)

Is anybody here into physical gold, silver and other precious metals

(i mean bars, coins etc)


----------



## numbercruncher (13 May 2012)

I believe there is many !

Odd first post - does this lead to a deal of a lifetime where we are offered the rare opportunity to depsoit serious wedge to a nigerian bank account in exchange for precious metals straight from the vaults of Saddams second cousin at a 50pc discount ?


----------



## shenudaburns (14 May 2012)

numbercruncher said:


> I believe there is many !
> 
> Odd first post - does this lead to a deal of a lifetime where we are offered the rare opportunity to depsoit serious wedge to a nigerian bank account in exchange for precious metals straight from the vaults of Saddams second cousin at a 50pc discount ?




No, im not a spammer.

It was just interesting to see, as trading commodities online and physical are totally different investments. Just interested


----------



## Starcraftmazter (14 May 2012)

shenudaburns said:


> Is anybody here into physical gold, silver and other precious metals
> 
> (i mean bars, coins etc)




Absolutely. Buy them minted freshly directly from the Perth Mint, so you don't have to deal with this crap:




Hold in a big safe somewhere in your house, and buy a gun. Anything bad happens in the world, there's only 3 things you need:

1. Gold
2. Guns
3. Bullets


Silver is also good.


----------



## Joules MM1 (16 May 2012)

ruh-roh......

smell like teen bears at play.....'where's me gold?'

http://www.spiegel.de/international...many-over-foreign-gold-reserves-a-833289.html



> A large portion of Germany's massive gold reserves are stored abroad, mainly in the Federal Reserve in New York. But are the bars really where they are supposed to be? A dispute has broken out over whether the central bank needs to check on its gold, or if Germany can trust its international partners.



 :bbat:


----------



## Starcraftmazter (16 May 2012)

> "The scope of the checks that the Bundesrechnungshof wants does not correspond to the usual practices among central banks,




Those usual practises being counterfitting gold bars with tungsten and selling them into the market.


----------



## noirua (12 June 2021)




----------



## noirua (14 August 2021)




----------

